# Bluetooth non funziona

## lsegalla

Salve a tutti, da qualche giorno ho ripreso in mano la questione bluetooth sulla mia gentoo box (una volta funzionava, poi in seguito a degli aggiornamenti non ha più funzionato, son passati gli anni, io son passato a kde4 e via di questo passo). Recentemente mi son deciso a rimettere a posto la questione, principalmente perchè mi serve, ora.

Ho seguito questa guida e rifatto tutto passo passo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

Trovo però alcune incongruenze con quanto faccio, procedo di seguito nella descrizione.

Ho ricompilato il kernel, come scrivevano nella guida, io uso 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7

Fatto questo controllo la presenza della mia chiavetta bluetooth esterna, come dicono nella guida:

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=07d1 ProdID=f101 Rev= 1.00

# lsusb|grep Bluetooth

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 07d1:f101 D-Link System DBT-122 Bluetooth

```

Quindi ho installato BlueZ (che già era installato vedo), però nella guida scrivono che i pacchetti da installare dovevano essere bluez-libs e bluez-utils mentre io trovo solo BlueZ:

```
# eix bluez|grep bluez

* dev-python/pybluez

[I] net-wireless/bluez

* net-wireless/bluez-firmware

* net-wireless/bluez-gnome

* net-wireless/bluez-hcidump

* sec-policy/selinux-bluez

* x11-plugins/gkrellm-bluez

```

E quindi qui ho il primo dubbio, ora se provo a far partire il servizio dovrei vedere quanto segue:

```

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

* Starting Bluetooth ...

*     Starting hcid ...                                              [ ok ]

*     Starting sdpd ...                                              [ ok ]

*     Starting rfcomm ...                                            [ ok ]
```

E invece il mio output è:

```

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting bluetoothd ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]
```

Quindi HCID non parte...

HCICONFIG mi dà su la periferica... boooh!!

```
# hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:1C:F0:6C:8E:4D  ACL MTU: 1017:8  SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN 

        RX bytes:3842 acl:0 sco:0 events:108 errors:0

        TX bytes:1444 acl:0 sco:0 commands:108 errors:0

```

C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge? 

Potete darmi qualche dritta?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ciro64

Prova a vedere se con

```

hcitool scan
```

dato da root e da user rileva periferiche bluetooth accese nei dintorni  :Smile: 

come software grafico trovo ottimo

```

net-wireless/blueman

```

----------

## lsegalla

Da root mi vede il cellulare:

```
# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:1E:E2:67:5A:3E       SGH-i600

```

Per il resto per il mio samsung non vede il computer...

Blueman lo sto installando, kbluetooth lo avvio ma non mi dà neanche una delle voci di menu disponibili.

Sono ancora perplesso sui servizi citati sopra che non son partiti, la periferica è viva sì... ma non mi sembra che interagisca bene con le altre, e poi hci penso dovrebbe essere attivo il servizio e io dovrei vederlo. Sparo una cavolata ma non vorrei che in questa maniera non elaborasse nemmeno hcid.conf che ha parecchia roba settata poi...

----------

## Zizo

Noto che con l'ultima versione di bluez i file di configurazione citati nella guida non sono più validi.

In particolare "hcid.conf" diventa "main.conf".

----------

## lsegalla

Ma c'è una guida efficace da seguire da qualche parte?

Io non ci capisco più niente ormai, eheh...

io comunque ho hcid.conf

```

# ls /etc/bluetooth/*.conf -all

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1144 13 nov  2009 /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1267 20 ago 13.36 /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  262 19 lug 09.43 /etc/bluetooth/input.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1744 13 nov  2009 /etc/bluetooth/main.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  751 19 lug 09.43 /etc/bluetooth/network.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  297 19 lug 09.43 /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  248 19 lug 09.43 /etc/bluetooth/serial.conf

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Zizo

Non è che l'hai creato tu?

Prova con un

```
qfile /etc/bluetooth/*
```

e prova a vedere se c'è hcid.conf. Se non lo vedi vuol dire che non viene installato.

Dal tuo ls noto inoltre che "main.conf" non è mai stato toccato.

----------

## lsegalla

Dubito altamente di averlo creato io sai... ecco qui l'output

```
# qfile /etc/bluetooth/*

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf)

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/network.conf)

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/serial.conf)

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/main.conf)

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/input.conf)

net-wireless/bluez (/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf)

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zizo

Come puoi vedere dall'output di qfile non c'è traccia di "hcid.conf", che potrebbe essere un resto di una versione precedente.

Attualmente bluez usa main.conf come file di configurazione principale, e gli altri per i plugin.

EDIT: Non penso sia necessaria una guida, in quanto i vari file .conf sono commentati dettagliatamente. Eventualmente potresti appoggiarti alla wiki di arch linux, tenendo presente che l'eseguibile "bluez-simple-agent" in gentoo si chiama "simple-agent" e viene installato solo con la USE flag "test-programs".

Inoltre in kde4 il supporto per il bluetooth non è completo, e "kbluetooth" non è di certo affidabile. Si dovrà aspettare per "BlueDevil".

RIEDIT: Questo bug potrà confermarti quanto detto finora.

----------

